# Unvollständige Maschine



## hbdfan (15 Juni 2011)

Guten Tag allerseits,

Gibt es ein interpretationspapier in dem genau erklärt wird was eine unvollständige Maschine ist?
In meinem Fall geht es um ein Bauteil ohne Steuerung und Bedienelemte. Es wird aber in eine Maschine eingebaut.
Ich weiß es ist schwierig jetzt im allgemeinen was zu sagen, deshalb bin ich ja auf der suche nach einer Interpretation der MRL.

Danke


----------



## reliability (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo hdfan,

es gibt von Hr. Ostermann eine eher allgemein gehaltenes Dokument über unvollständige Maschinen,
http://www.maschinenbautage.eu/fileadmin/veroeffentlichungen/unvollstaendige_Maschinen.pdf

sowie fachspezifische Interpretationspapiere wie z.B. über die Fluidtechnik,
http://www.ibf-automation.de/maschinenrichtlinie/VDMA-PP_MRL_Fluidtechnik_2009-01-28.pdf

oder z.B. über Getriebemotoren.
http://www.zvei.org/fileadmin/user_...A-PositionspapierGetriebe_Getriebemotoren.pdf

Allgemein zur Anwendung der Maschinenrichtlinie gibt es den offiziellen Guide
http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/sect...inery/guide-appl-2006-42-ec-2nd-201006_en.pdf

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (15 Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein Buch, in dem es ganz gut erklärt ist.
Ich scanne die Seite heute abend mal ein und
poste sie hier.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hbdfan (15 Juni 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Tommi (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

so hier der Auszug aus dem Buch:

"Die neue EG-Maschinenrichtlinie, Bundesanzeiger Verlag".

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach nochmal melden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

